# Dubai Exit Visa



## blondegirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi 

Does anyone have the link or know the details to get the exit visa out of UAE?

Thanks alot


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

What type of visa?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

can you explain more please...


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

You don't need an exit visa to leave Dubai, you can leave at any time by simply having an airline ticket and going to the airport.

If you mean cancelling your residence visa because you're leaving permanently that has to be done by your sponsor.


----------



## blondegirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes leaving permanent you have to complete the exit visa. Its all done by your sponsor? Okay thanks alot. Will enquire with them.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

blondegirl said:


> Yes leaving permanent you have to complete the exit visa. Its all done by your sponsor? Okay thanks alot. Will enquire with them.


Yes, it's done by your employer. You have to hand over your passport to enable them to cancel the visa. Once the visa is cancelled, you have 30 days to leave the country from the date of cancellation. You will also be asked to sign the cancellation form to confirm that you have received all your dues.


----------



## blondegirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks alot. Any idea how long (days) the cancellation takes? Since this may be time sensative...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

it usually takes 3-6 working days. Longer if you leave it till ramadan.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

I've just done mine. I sponsor my wife and it took me a couple of hours, mainly waiting in queues. My sponsor cancelled my own res visa in three days. The process is actually very fast and any delays are caused by the company/sponsor PRO.

In Ramadan however, with reduced working hours and lower productvity, it could take any amount of time. Get it done before the end of this month before Ramadan starts if you can.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

What happens if one leaves the country without canceling the residence visa.is it really important?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

To add to the last question. 

What happens if one leaves the country without cancelling the visa just before it expires. Will the expiration be enough, or do you still have to cancel the visa although it has expired?


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

In JAFZA, we are fined (I forget how much, but it is significant) for not canceling work visas. 

My daughter (my sponsorship) spent 6 months outside the country and hers was automatically canceled.

In other words, I don't know....


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

You're supposed to cancel the visa before you leave permanently. If you don't, there's no problem _unless you want to come back to Dubai_. Then you'd presumably get a fine, and probably also be charged a fee for cancelling it.


----------

